# OverClock Dell Inspiron 6400



## goldencoolsam (Apr 16, 2010)

hello,

I recently get interested into overclocking. So, I installed I8kfanGUI, forced fan to max, and tryed to overclock my ATI Mobility Radeon X1400. As you can see in my system spec, I successfully overclocked it from  432/392 to 533/526.

Now I would like to know if there is anything else I can overclock on that config (see my profile config). I heard Dell CPU are most of the time not overclockable. I don't know which is my PLL, but from ClockGen_1.0.5.3, only ICS 9PLRS509 and ICS 9PLRS587 are giving me the exact CPU/FSB/RAM. Every other shows me really ridiculous value. Knowing its most likely an ICS 9PLRSXXX, is there something I can do to overclock it?

Also, for my graphic card, is the driver 9-3-mobile_xp32_dd_ccc_enu is the best I can have ATM? ( http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=24343 this is that one I'm talking about)

I'll really appreciate any advice! Maybe something for my RAM too!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 16, 2010)

outside of software overclocking it which mind you is usually unstable there is no real way to make it faster


----------



## goldencoolsam (Apr 16, 2010)

But, as ICS 9PLRS509 and ICS 9PLRS587 read correctly in ClockGen, could I just try to move the slider? Or there is risk that I burn my CPU if it isn't the right PLL?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 16, 2010)

goldencoolsam said:


> But, as ICS 9PLRS509 and ICS 9PLRS587 read correctly in ClockGen, could I just try to move the slider? Or there is risk that I burn my CPU if it isn't the right PLL?



just try it out and see what you get but dont go overboard. do small adjustments then check with intel burn test or OCCT to make sure its stable


----------



## gogx (Apr 16, 2010)

For beeing able to use the latest drivers for my M4570 i am using this Modding tool...

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/modtool.php

give it a try


----------



## pazsion (Apr 16, 2010)

there is always a risk of frying your computer, when overclocking.. fortunately dell's have their own recovery partitions, and most of the time will recover the info lost on restart.. you may have to power down sometimes tho. 

if it read correctly, then it's similar enough to work.. nobody likes working with dells much.. so there really isnt anything specifically written to overclock them. take it easy..start small, and work up.. dont just set it to max and then wonder why your screen looks funny, and you smell funny things..

disable the on-board sound.. and invest in a pci / pci-e soundcard.. also disable the on-board nic if you don't use it.. for some reason these things bottleneck and cause errors prematurely. sound becomes staticy even with mild OC's..

my p4 2.8 dell b110 is at 3.2ghz.. with 153fsb 384 ddr 77 agp and 38 pci using setfsb and ics952623cg for my p4 northy on this 865gv and that is pushing it.. with a 250watt psu

if you find a stable overclock (you can play intense games without crashing) remember it.. then consider these upgrades.. the psu will need to be upgraded to support your higher speeds and voltages.. higher quality ram, with higher supported speeds.. and ram heatsinks..so far in my expereiences.. these are the two most crucial things limiting how far you can push your system.. other then the board and it's components...

try and pay attention to what components heat up as well.. there are other chips that will take on increased load then just the cpu/chipset and video.. there are resistors along the pci ports, the hard disk controller, and the hard disks's themselves will experience a voltage kick up, i haven't been able to get these voltages yet tho..but those chips heat up more as well..make sure they have breathing room, and don't place fans directly on them unless they are meant to be near a HD..like shielded.. capacitors will also heat up significantly along the cpu.. there are heat sinks sold for these too, but it's tricky to size them and install them..

just remember to not touch the metal connections with your fingers or anything metal.. and most certainly clean up any thermal pastes off of them too.. make sure these areas remain dust free as well.. i've had several boards burn out because a voltage increase allowed the lint to bridge the gap it was touching...espeascially around capacitors on the cpu,pci ports and psu..and ram..


----------



## goldencoolsam (Apr 17, 2010)

How can I find which is my PLL for setfsb?

Edit: I've tryed all ClockGen PLL, systool PLL and almost all setfsb PLL, and none work... somes display right CPU Ghz, but don't overclock when I move the slider.

There is no way i can overclock my CPU/RAM?


----------



## pazsion (Apr 17, 2010)

try the same one...it might work...

if the numbers don't match up don't set it..or if they seem to not make sense..

the fsb is a multiplyer of the cpu..

in our systems it should be 21x cpu and 4x at the fsb.

soo 133 x 21  will give you the suggested cpu speeds.. divided by 4 will give you the suggested fsb speeds.. or you can just get PC wizard 2010.. this will give you all the info you'll need to know.. to find the correct pll etc..your multiplyer might be diffrent as well. 

Dell's model numbers and codeings will be listed diffrently then they are on the board.. you'll have to look on your motherboard for a small rectangle with ICSXXX or winbond. Stamped on it. then find the same numbers that coinside with dells.. a01-a08 etc.. to find out what features resemble an intel's bios features as well.. this will also help in locateing which pll to choose.. and try.   

133 would be the fsb speeds..

basically your trying to match up similar intel boards to your dell.. most likely a 865.. and a socket 478??

setfsb's website http://www13.plala.or.jp/setfsb/

will list all supported boards.. 

the one i've tried most closely resembles my board and it's chipset features, since dell used a mobile chipset similar to this toshiba's.. it worked..


----------



## pazsion (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, overclocking the fsb, overclocks the cpu,ram, pci-e, agp and pci buses... so keep in mind your pushing those parts too.. the old school pci usually developes problems around 38mhz

http://www.dell.com/us/en/dfb/notebooks/inspn_6400/pd.aspx?refid=inspn_6400&cs=28&s=dfb

whoa this is a laptop and a dual core??

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27254

look for pll's that are similar to these intel boards from toshiba..gigabyte, msi, etc..  sometimes dell has contracts with manufacturers and those settings also carry over to the others.. and might work with dells..make sure it has the same integrated graphics card.. or it might not support your ATI card's features as well..

cooling would need to be pretty intense with the level of OCing you got going  on with even just the video card... does it have a fan on the card itself? well yes xD but it's not pumping in air from the port provided..its simply pulling air from all over and is in a confined space..no matter how fast that thing spins...it's not going to do a good job.. don't max it out.. keep it spinning, but only fast enough to cool it.. allow it to slow down or adapt .. but keep the minimum rpm enough to keep the fan goin.. Maxing the fan out all the time will make it wear out very quickly.. espeacially in the space we have to work with..do the same for the cpu and case fans if possible.. get as much air in there, that you can..before you OC.. you want it to be cool before it heats up.. and Then adjust if it heats up.. maximum fan speeds should be momentary unless under load.. like in games etc.. 

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=311802

regardless of what these guys say.. if you were able to obtain a similar ati mobility card, not from dell.. it would be a major upgrade. support for 128-and 256bit memory controllers for example.. would drastically speed up everything and be more stable OCing. larger memory capactiy and even higher end ddr3 could be put in the place of this dell 64-bit 128mb DDR version that's installed by dell..

some more relevent info

http://www.gpureview.com/Mobility-Radeon-X1400-card-452.html

But basically for this board.. an nvidia card may cause issues, cause it's designed for ATI compatability..but definately worth trying.. just make sure you can return the card if it doesnt work.. if you wanna tinker with it anyway, you could probably find the correct chipset drivers to get it to work..those drivers normally arent installed by dell..cause they never intended for the card to be replaced by anyone else but dell..but any card, that is the same slot type.. and size should work fine.. and there in lies the difficulty in finding an upgrade.. it's gotta fit and be compatable too.. make do with what you have, and don't max things out.. much of it is one of a kind and made only for these types of dells and it's various diffrent model types.


----------



## goldencoolsam (Apr 18, 2010)

I Really can't manage to overclock this T2080. Would it be possible for me to upgrade my processor? I mean, will this PC support, lets say, T7200 or T7400?


----------



## pazsion (Apr 19, 2010)

what do you mean you can't over clock it?

it is overclocked when you change the fsb.. remember this is a laptop not a desktop.. it's power source is a battery.. when it's not plugged in it might not support your overclocks for very long.. regardless of the cpu you use.. 

turn off any power saving features, usualy under some parts of system settings / acpi etc

this might allow you some more room, before the safety features in place kick in..

but don't expect more then 2ghz from the current setup.. none the less that should bring a noticeable gain. What are you trying to do?

Here is a print up of compatable cpu's and documentation of the 945 intel chipsets. Dell may have not installed the drivers for these.. but it is worth a try. You can always install them before you swap.. Having them where they are sopposed to be, flashed, in the bios.. allows for it to install properly.. regardless.. I  have not run into this issue yet..  with any dell desktops.. my old b110 can swap up to a 3.6ghz cely or a quad core extreame. just the board might not support hyper threading tho.. so it's not even worth it without the proper board.




http://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/datasheet/309219.pdf


----------



## XeoNoX (Apr 22, 2010)

those systems aren't really made to overclock so be careful or you'll end up with a KFP.


----------



## pazsion (Apr 23, 2010)

and yes, find something in the mobile intel family and put it in there. make sure its the correct socket type, and is supported by the chipset and pll you have. 

a quad mobile, last i checked was pretty dang expensive, but anything with virtualization 
should have the drivers and support for running on all cores regardless of software support..

the software your running may not even be useing both cores anyway..??


----------

